# New pics of my freshly detailed 98' 3 series **56K warning*



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

It's been a while since I posted any new pics of my ride. I finally did a real detail job on my BMW after about 2-3 yrs. I bought all of my detail stuff from autogeek. I used Wolfgang claybar and lubrication, Wolfgang polish swirl remover, Wolfgang paint sealant, and lastly I hit it with Pinnacle's Souveran Wax. It took me about 9 hrs from start to finish.

Camera used was a Nikon D70 with the kit lens and a Nikon 50mm 1.8 lens.



























































































The rest of the gallery is here.
Car Shoot


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice! :thumbup: Good job with the pictues. I have never been a big fan of that model year of the 3-series but that's got to be the nicest one I've seen. By the way, kick @ss home as well!


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

I love your paver driveway! Looks really great with the stone on your house. 

(Oh, and nice car too!  )


----------



## lucky-devil96 (Jun 1, 2005)

sweet!!!!


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, there is hope for my dad's 3 series. That car is sex on wheels. What model is that?


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Those aren't M3 door moldings are they?


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Those aren't M3 door moldings are they?


Yes they are. Why? A lot of people put on the M moldings. It is a lot better looking than the ugly sausage moldings.


----------



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

Neat house; interesting architecture. What state are you in?


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

If I had to guess, I'd say that looks alot like New Jersey. What I want to know is.. if it is NJ, who cleans your driveway in the winter 

Nice job with the pictures. I have a D70 also.. what mode did you shoot those in?


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

looks very awesome, nice detail job


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

I've always been a fan of that color. :thumbup:


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

The car is a 323IS and the house is located in Atlanta GA.

I shot these pictures mainly in aperture priority mode and some in program mode. In some of the shots, I swapped out the kit lens and used the Nikon 50mm f/1.8 lens.

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------

